# Are Cheeky Peak closing shop?



## malt junkie (8/5/17)

Was brousing their site and came a cross this. Seems like they're getting out of brewing commercially at least. And not a bad buy for anyone looking to step up into the brew pub arena. Just hope the HB side of the business remains.
Has me wondering if they just went to big too soon.


----------



## Stouter (8/5/17)

Wow, $218,398.00.
Bulk buy anyone?
I love the "Add to Cart" option on that.


----------



## Stouter (8/5/17)

The ultimate camping kegerator


----------



## Yob (8/5/17)

I wonder if I can check out using PayPal?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/5/17)

yeah looks like it. They're also doing $4 schooners at the bar until they run out of beer.



> Cheeky Peak are seeking expressions of interest of our 500L Complete Turn key Brewery and all brewing and dispensing equipment. For full details and complete asset list please contact the brewery on (02) 60 245 744 or [email protected]
> This is for a complete sale and we will not separate items.
> This is a regretful sale but it will allow Cheeky Peak to focus on our Retail operations moving forward.


----------



## mckenry (8/5/17)

I'm $98 short.


----------



## damoninja (8/5/17)

Might have to buy some of their stubbies before they're no more, neglected to do so in the past...


----------



## Roosterboy (8/5/17)

Stouter said:


> The ultimate camping kegerator


This would sell quick by itself.
I know it was a small group of people running it, maybe too much work and cashing in now.
The funny thing is , I thought they would find their home brew section under pressure once
Amazon opens.


----------



## captain crumpet (8/5/17)

Wow this sucks. They make some sessionable beer.


----------



## Stouter (8/5/17)

Roosterboy said:


> This would sell quick by itself.
> I know it was a small group of people running it, maybe too much work and cashing in now.
> The funny thing is , I thought they would find their home brew section under pressure once
> Amazon opens.


Yeah, built up and sold off maybe.
They look to have put in the hard yards, so I genuinely hope that's the case.

Single lot sale with no divying up of plant so the new camper trailer is lost. Wouldn't that be a beauty to rock up at the beach with,
"Where's your sleeping bag, your BBQ, your tent, the fold out sink?" , "No worries, I've got all the essentials".

Dunno about Amazon having such an impact.


----------



## earle (8/5/17)

Shift that refrigeration unit you could put a car-topper tent on there. Install a tap or two in the rooftop tent and you're set.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (8/5/17)

malt junkie said:


> Was brousing their site and came a cross this. Seems like they're getting out of brewing commercially at least. And not a bad buy for anyone looking to step up into the brew pub arena. Just hope the HB side of the business remains.
> Has me wondering if they just went to big too soon.


It's in a bit of a strange grotty side street in Wodonga - no character or ambiance. 

If it comes with a liquor license I reckon pick the whole lot up and drop it down to the King Valley next door to Brown Brothers winery or something.. pinch male customers from the winery bus tours while the Mrs are next door having a "Chardy".


----------



## malt junkie (8/5/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> It's in a bit of a strange grotty side street in Wodonga - no character or ambiance.
> 
> If it comes with a liquor license I reckon pick the whole lot up and drop it down to the King Valley next door to Brown Brothers winery or something.. pinch male customers from the winery bus tours while the Mrs are next door having a "Chardy".


I don't think it'd come with license, but you'd think it would come with volume certifications etc.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (8/5/17)

Without a license? ...Tell em' their dreamin'


----------



## Stouter (8/5/17)

Any existing license would be dependent on location surely?
Once you moved it would need to be rearsessed.


----------



## Roosterboy (8/5/17)

I think they will sell it , they might drop the price a little bit. The convenience of all the equipment in one spot and a 500 BM at the heart
of it will be very attractive. They told me during the warmer months they could sell as much beer as quick as they could
brew it. The problem in country areas is winter is quiet. It will be interesting to see what they turn their little industrial space into.
My guess is that the amount of work involved was only just manageable and 1 or 2 of them has had enough.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (8/5/17)

Stouter said:


> Any existing license would be dependent on location surely?
> Once you moved it would need to be rearsessed.


Yes its complicated I think, the license owner and location can both be transferred but it's dependent on a range of factors which all need to be approved/assessed. .. Lots of paperwork.


----------



## mxd (8/5/17)

hard to know what being sold but seems to be a bit more than i would have thought for a second hand bm with 3 fermenters, hlt ?? kegs taps trailer


----------



## Coxy (8/5/17)

Stouter said:


> Wow, $218,398.00.
> Bulk buy anyone?
> I love the "Add to Cart" option on that.


They won't let me add more than 1 to my cart. How can we do a bulk buy?


----------



## buckerooni (8/5/17)

always had good service from that lot, I hope it works out for them.


----------



## koshari (10/5/17)

Roosterboy said:


> This would sell quick by itself.
> I know it was a small group of people running it, maybe too much work and cashing in now.
> The funny thing is ,* I thought they would find their home brew section under pressure once*
> *Amazon opens.*


there is also the option to become an amazon partner ans utilise their logistic systems.


----------



## Roosterboy (10/5/17)

koshari said:


> there is also the option to become an amazon partner ans utilise their logistic systems.


That is true and probably a good position for it.


----------



## zeggie (11/5/17)

Hope they stick around. Always had good service and prices from them, and free delivery to Melb.


----------



## TheWiggman (11/5/17)

I'm up for some ingredients so I'll have a yarn to one of the boys on the way home tomorrow and report back. Actually I could just send a Facebook message. Yours in Goss,
Wiggers

Ed: just checked their page and it's says they're focussing on retail operations and expanding on that.


----------



## TheWiggman (12/5/17)

Had a chat, it's all it seems. They have some retail expansion in the pipeline which includes more than just brew gear. And no it doesn't come with the licence. $220k for that amount of gear though isn't exactly a rip off, there'd be a lot of value in it.


----------

